
The coronavirus epidemics began later than believed, study concludes - bookofjoe
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.21.109322v1
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/27/health/coronavirus-
spread...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/27/health/coronavirus-spread-
united-states.html)

